# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] Ps4 slim πρόβλημα σε μετάδοση εικόνας

## Se7eNaKoS

Καλησπέρα έχω ένα ps4 slim και το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι δεν βγάζει εικόνα στην οθόνη αλλάζω και HDMI port και το τσιπάκι IC αλλά πάλι τα ίδια...
Το λαμπάκι με το που ανάβω είναι μπλε και αναβοσβήνει και μετά από μερικά δεύτερα γίνεται σταθερό άσπρο

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη,
όταν γράφεις άλλαξες chip IC τι ακριβώς εννοείς;
Άνοιξες το PlayStation4  κι επενέβεις στη PCB;
Και ποιο IC άλλαξες και με ποιο σκεπτικό δηλ. διαπίστωσες με μετρήσεις ότι είναι κατεστρ/νο;
Σε κάθε περίπτωση γράψε το μοντέλο της PCB είναι μία ανάγλυφη αριθμογραμματοσειρά σε 
κάποιο σημείο του τυπωμένη.
Πολύ πιθανόν ν΄ υπήρχε θέμα αναβάθμισης λογισμικού.
Αν το μηχ/μα ήταν εντός εγγυήσεως θα ΄πρεπε να τ΄ επιστρέψεις στο κατ/μα αγοράς του,
γι΄ έλεγχο.
Ίσως με το μοντέλο της PCB βρεθεί ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ή επί πληρωμή σχηματικό ή και F_W στο Διαδίκτυο 
για να προχωρήσεις στην επισκευή.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

